# Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD Steering Column



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Does any one know the thread size on the end of the above steering column?
It's ~23mm across the flats but not a metric thread.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you but your user name has me intrigued. Are you ex-forces, and an Uckers fan :lol: 
Regards.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Ex RAF. 
An Uckers fan indeed, my other user names are "suck back" and "blow back"
:lol: :wink:


----------



## brianfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

i would be very surprised if it is not metric ! Remember there are three thread types, course mediem and fine. hope this helps

many years since I played ukers great game ,ex RN myself


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for that Brian, I learn something every day on this forum, even at my advanced years. It looks like a courser threat so will have to investigate further.
Like you said, Uckers is a fantastic game, we still play occasionally, can't understand why it's not more popular in Civvy St.
Jim


----------

